# Kamera zur Anlagenüberwachung



## Matze001 (2 Juli 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Thema gab es schon ein paar Mal, aber ich hab nix passendes für mich gefunden.

Wir bauen eine etwas größere und verwinkelte Anlage, und würden gern ein paar Kameras aufhängen, um dem Bediener etwas Übersicht zu bieten.
Vorhanden ist ein Netzwerk, optional auf PoE, und ein PC mit Win10.

Wir brauchen keine 4k Kameras, und auch keinen besonderen Schutz (IP-Schutzart).
Ich will aber auch keinen China-Plastikmüll einsetzen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2021)

Schau dir mal die Kameras von Instar an.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juli 2021)

Hinweisschilder nicht vergessen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2021)

Hallo Marcel,
ich habe mal letztens hier etwas bestellt.
Die sind sehr Kompetent, da hast du auch
gleich alles dabei.









						Elektronik und Technik bei Henri Elektronik günstig bestellen
					

Bei uns finden Sie Lautsprecher, Netzgeräte, Mobile PA Anlagen, Kamera-Überwachung und vieles mehr..




					www.henri.de
				




Wir hatten da so kleine Stiftkameras genutzt, mit
BNC da hast du auch nicht so eine Verzögerung wie
bei einer Netzwerkkamera.
Dazu gab es dann einen Recorder, wo man dann
der dann das Verschalten machte. Z.b. ein, zwei oder
4 .. usw an Bilder auf einen Screen.
An den Recorder konnte man gleich einen Bildschirm
hängen oder über Netzwerk raus. Eine Festplatte zur
Aufzeichnung konnte man auch Installieren.
Ich war erstaunt, was die Kameras unter einen dunklen
Maschinenschutzhaube wieder gegeben haben.









						2MP Stiftkamera Color IP66 3in1 WDR Maschinenkamera AHD TVI CVBS
					

Maschinen Kamera HD Hochauflösende Kamera mit Fixobjektiv, steckerfertige Zylinderkamera im stabilem IP66 ALU Gehäuse Ideal für Handwerk,…




					www.henri.de


----------



## Matze001 (2 Juli 2021)

Danke an Alle, auch für den Hinweis auf die Schilder.

Ich schaue mir das Ganze mal an und werde dann überlegen was wir ausprobieren.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## thomass5 (2 Juli 2021)

https://www.axis.com/de-de/products/network-cameras

gibts auch mit https://www.axis.com/products/axis-live-privacy-shield

Schau dir die mal an.


----------



## Susie (5 Juli 2021)

Früher war ja GRUNDIG immer ein guter Name ... weiß aber nicht, ob das immernoch so ist ...
Bei dem Shop für Netzwerktechnik, wo ich immer alles bestelle, gibt es davon auf jeden Fall immer günstige Angebote:








						Der Shop für Netzwerktechnik | ProfiPatch.com
					

Qualitativ hochwertige Produkte der Netzwerktechnik zu fairen Preisen! Zubehör für Profis. neueste Technik. große Auswahl. günstige Preise.




					profipatch.com


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 Juli 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich will aber auch keinen China-Plastikmüll einsetzen.


Gut, dass alles da hergestellt wird 🙈
Was definitiv kein China-Plastikmüll ist*: Dahua und Hikvision. Kann ich sehr empfehlen, selbst bestelle ich immer dahua Kameras. Die bieten ein sehr breites Spektrum für viele Anwendungsfälle an. Leider ist der Produktselektor auf der Homepage nur bedingt zu gebrauchen.

Viele Grüße!

*Edit: "Und dennoch aus China kommt"


----------



## Frohnius (5 Juli 2021)

ich verwende die kameras von mobotix ...
habe bisher nur outdoor benötigt, super qualität aber eher teuer ...






						Unique Quality - Made in Germany
					

MOBOTIX offer uncompromisingly reliable products that keep unique events in the field of view - even when the surrounding conditions are bitterly cold, hot or explosive.




					www.mobotix.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Susie schrieb:


> Früher war ja GRUNDIG immer ein guter Name ... weiß aber nicht, ob das immernoch so ist ...
> Bei dem Shop für Netzwerktechnik, wo ich immer alles bestelle, gibt es davon auf jeden Fall immer günstige Angebote:
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei mir diese Preise schon sehr spanisch vorkommen.
Rekorder UPE 337,99 €    VK-Preis 35,99 €
Halter UPE 109,99       VK-Preis 12,99 €
.....


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2021)

Susie schrieb:


> Früher war ja GRUNDIG immer ein guter Name ... weiß aber nicht, ob das immernoch so ist ...


nein das ist nicht mehr so.
Grundig, AEG, Telefunken, ... sind nur noch reine Marken und profitieren vom ehemals guten Namen.

Bei den Kameras finde ich das Konzept von Instar nicht schlecht.
Sie beziehen Kameras aus China bzw. arbeiten mit chinesischen Herstellern zusammen.
Die Software kommt aber aus Deutschland. Somit mit China keine China-Spionage-Software.
Über die Qualität kann ich auch nicht meckern.
Der Service ist klasse.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> nein das ist nicht mehr so.
> Grundig, AEG, Telefunken, ... sind nur noch reine Marken und profitieren vom ehemals guten Namen.


Ja, Grundig wurde 2003 aufgelöst, der Name verkauft.
So kommen dann solche Angebote zustande, die dem Käufer suggerieren sollen, er bekommt da ein sehr hochwertiges
Gerät nun richtig günstig, dabei handelt es sich einfach um irgendwelche China Ware ( bzw. türkische Ware von Beko wobei die wohl auch
aus China kommt ).


> Rekorder UPE 337,99 €    VK-Preis 35,99 €
> Halter UPE 109,99       VK-Preis 12,99 €


----------



## JSEngineering (5 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Software kommt aber aus Deutschland. Somit mit China keine China-Spionage-Software.


Aber auch nur, wenn Du davon ausgehst, daß nur "softwaremäßig" spioniert wird. Um es unauffällig zu machen, nimmt man heute eher die Chip-Variante...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn Du davon ausgehst, daß nur "softwaremäßig" spioniert wird.


Und selbst da kann man sich doch nie sicher sein. Letztendlich ist kein Gerät/Software sicher, egal woher sie kommt.
Oder spionieren nur die Chinesen?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... dabei handelt es sich einfach um irgendwelche China Ware ( bzw. türkische Ware von Beko wobei die wohl auch
> aus China kommt ).


In der Zwischenzeit gehören die Markenrechte Arcelik  bzw. der Koc Holding.
Eine der größten türkischen Gesellschaften


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> In der Zwischenzeit gehören die Markenrechte Arcelik  bzw. der Koc Holding.
> Eine der größten türkischen Gesellschaften


Der Ausverkauf der großen deutschen Namen


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn Du davon ausgehst, daß nur "softwaremäßig" spioniert wird. Um es unauffällig zu machen, nimmt man heute eher die Chip-Variante...


Ach bei den ganzen Kameras ist der Kunde doch das größte Sicherheitsproblem.
Auf beinahe jeder Kamera klebt irgendein QR-Code mit der die Kamera in irgendeine Cloud eingebunden werden kann.
Und für alle gibt es eine tolle App, mit der man per Smartphone benachrichtigt werden kann.
Ganz interessant sind die Zusatzfunktionen wie Gesichtserkennung oder KFZ-Erkennung.
Die Cloud ist dann bei Google, Amazon oder bei den Türken, Japanern, Chinesen oder Marsianern.
Der Kunde trägt dann auch freiwillig das WLAN-Paswort in die Kamera ein und natürlich hat die Kamera dann über den Router Internet-Zugang.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 Juli 2021)

Um die Ausspäh-Offtopic zu unterbinden: Wer seine Kamera an ein ungesichertes und uneingerichtetes Netzwerk hängt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen und darf sich auch über Ausspäh-Versuche nicht aufregen.

Zurück zur Topic:
Ich baue als DVR/NVR (Digital Video Recorder / Network Video Recorder) synologys ein, da kannst du das auch sehen. Wenn du aber nicht aufzeichnen willst, dann gibt es auch Freeware (iSpy, ZoneMinder, ...), die beobachten (und auch aufzeichnen) können. Prinzipiell können die (fast) jeden Kamerastream empfangen.
Habe dann mal nach Kameras geschaut, Empfehlung geht auf ein IPC-HDBW2431R Dome-Kamera von dahua. Die hat einen Zoom von 2.7 mm–13.5 mm; das nimmt man generell bei Anwendungen, bei denen man noch nicht von vorne herein weiß, wo das Teil wie hängt. Wenn ihr die Irgendwo hinhängen müsst, wo keiner mehr ran kommt, dann wäre eine PTZ-Kamera zu Rate zu ziehen, aber das geht direkt ins Geld.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Um die Ausspäh-Offtopic zu unterbinden: Wer seine Kamera an ein ungesichertes und uneingerichtetes Netzwerk hängt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen und darf sich auch über Ausspäh-Versuche nicht aufregen.
> 
> Zurück zur Topic:
> Ich baue als DVR/NVR (Digital Video Recorder / Network Video Recorder) synologys ein, da kannst du das auch sehen. Wenn du aber nicht aufzeichnen willst, dann gibt es auch Freeware (iSpy, ZoneMinder, ...), die beobachten (und auch aufzeichnen) können. Prinzipiell können die (fast) jeden Kamerastream empfangen.
> ...



Wobei man hier aber schon klar sagen muss, dass einem das Einrichten zur Verzweiflung bringen kann.
Gute Manuals sind bei China-Herstellern extremst selten. Da kannst du oft erstmal ne Sunde im Internet suchen bevor du die passende Url für den Stream hast. Anschliessend kannst du noch ne Stunde suchen wie du sie in der DVR-Software eingeben musst. Nur weil da vor dem & ein ' oder ein " hingehört.
Obwohl (oder vielleicht auch weil) ich das Thema seit ein paar Jahren kenne, lege ich bei Kameras Wert auf Support.
Einfach schon zuviele Abende bei Kumpels verbracht um das Zeug zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (5 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wobei man hier aber schon klar sagen muss, dass einem das Einrichten zur Verzweiflung bringen kann.
> Gute Manuals sind bei China-Herstellern extremst selten. Da kannst du oft erstmal ne Sunde im Internet suchen bevor du die passende Url für den Stream hast. Anschliessend kannst du noch ne Stunde suchen wie du sie in der DVR-Software eingeben musst. Nur weil da vor dem & ein ' oder ein " hingehört.
> Obwohl (oder vielleicht auch weil) ich das Thema seit ein paar Jahren kenne, lege ich bei Kameras Wert auf Support.
> Einfach schon zuviele Abende bei Kumpels verbracht um das Zeug zum Laufen zu bringen.


Deshalb empfehle ich dahua und nicht bspw. Reolink. Bei Reolink hast du tlw. noch Firmwares auf den Kameras, die ein Flash-Plugin im Browser nutzen, um den Stream anzuzeigen - das ist nicht mehr so ganz Zeitgemäß...

Für Dahua gibt es eine Wiki, in der man viele Sachen findet, bspw. die Streams: 





						DahuaWiki
					






					dahuawiki.com
				




Hier muss ich sagen, dass die meisten Softwaren aber auch mit der IP Adresse automatisch die Kamera und den Hersteller erkennen. Gut, ich kann das jetzt nur für Synology sagen, aber da sagt die Synology bspw. bei neuen Kameras "Hey, ich kann erkennen, dass das Teil von dahua ist, habe aber keine Daten zur Kamera, soll ich versuchen, die Standard-dahua Settings zu laden" - dann drückst du auf ja und das hat bisher immer bei mir funktioniert. 

Will keine Werbung für dahua machen, bekomme ja auch nichts von denen dafür, aber meine Erfahrungen mit denen sind einfach sehr gut (klar, es gibt auch Punkte, die mich da ärgern, wie bspw. die schlechte deutsche Übersetzung. Da stellt man dann einfach auf Englisch und gut ist. Oder, dass man im Passwort-Fenster kein STRG+V nutzen darf - kann man aber auch umgehen).


----------



## Blockmove (5 Juli 2021)

@ADS_0x1 
Dank der "staatlichen Förderung" macht man in Sachen Qualität bei Dahua sicher nix verkehrt.
Ich glaub mittlerweile sind sie einer der größten Hersteller von Überwachungskameras.
Privat würde ich sie völlig bedenkenlos verwenden.


----------

